# 575V, 3-Phase Machine in 240V Building - Help



## textile_guy (Feb 20, 2018)

I have an industrial textile weaving loom in my shop and I want to power the controls, motors and drives enough to fundamentally test the circuit boards in the control cabinet. I repair the circuit boards in my shop, and I need to be able to test the PCBs for functional repair before sending them back to my customer. 

The machine is supposed to run off 575V, 3-phase, 60Hz power -- but in my shop I only have 240V single-phase power right now. 

Can I rewind the motors to run on less power?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

no you may only test control section that is probably 120v. the easier would be buying/renting a 3 phase 600v generator


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have a test bench? Like oliquir said, the control section is more than likely getting single phase power through a control transformer.
Rewinding a 3-phase motor to single phase is absurd. Just buy one.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

How big this machine is ? 

One simple soluation is rent a generator but sized to run the machine. 

Ya can test the control circuits on conventail 120 volts thru the control transfomer to verify basic control but some case you need the motor to be running to the test of control circuit. ( due some input signal need be in motion to get it working properly.)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You can buy a 3 phase motor generator and a transformer to achieve the correct voltage.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

buy new motors ? is cheaper


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are testing a machine for a customer, rent a 3 phase 600V gen set


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

What type of weave machine is it ? Picanol ,iteama , Nissan , tsudokoma are a few . Most of these type machines come with multi tape transformers . I would think you could check most of the boards with out running the larger motors . At least on a picanol .


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Should be able to test contactors etc., without motors.

You can get three phase from single phase with a "voltage doubler" VFD too. They go up to about 1 HP maximum. They re not terribly expensive. This is OK for servos but not bigger motors.

Also if you're going to buy a 3 phase genset usually engine welders are cheaper for small sizes up to about 20-50 kw and it comes with a cool extra tool (the welder). Shop around for a good used one. Otherwise you can get an idea of prices on Generator Joe web site.

Buying a single phase motor to replace 3 phase is NOT straight forward. The single phase motor will be capacitor start/run with a potential relay or a half dozen other designs. You can't "just run it" off the three phase contractors except for some shaded poke or split pole things.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

I think it's this video he shows a single to 3 phase converter for a drill press or something





Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Rotary phase converter and they are more expensive then what he said...

Cheers
John


----------

